# Morton White VS Morton Blue Bulk Salt...



## procuts0103 (Oct 2, 2012)

I recently received a load of blue salt from Morton 2 months ago and it was dry and worked awesome, even in last weeks cold temps. I just received a second load this week and it was white salt. Looked wet and had soccer size clumps in it. I called Morton and told them about it and they said, it was the exact same salt as the blue...? I call BS because this white salt sucks!

Can anyone please tell me whats the deal? Or am I just imaging something different here?

Thank you,

Mario


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Its anti cake mix that's the blue stuff


----------



## JimMarshall (Jan 25, 2013)

I have NEVER seen bulk highway salt from Morton any color other than blue...

The stuff we get from North American Salt is white.


----------



## procuts0103 (Oct 2, 2012)

So basically I got non Morton salt? That pisses me off... I buy from Morton and I get salt from some other place!

The lady I spoke to told me the salt comes with an anti caking agent, white or blue. SO she lied to me? You can really tell the difference. The blue worked so much better and the white stuff I got now, looks wet and clumpy. I bet its old salt that was laying around...

M


----------



## JimMarshall (Jan 25, 2013)

Not saying that it couldn't happen, but all the municipalities here get Morton salt, and I've been buying a couple hundred tons a year from them myself, and have never seen a load delivered to me, or to any of the municipal sheds, that was any color other than blue.


----------



## chevy2500meyer (Jan 30, 2011)

i work for a university part time in ohio and the bulk salt is blue and i agree it works amazing. The sale we are give for the stairs and walkways is the bagged american rock salt( white salt) and it sucks its very fine,clumpy, and sucks when its really cold. and i do agree that it is some kinda anitclumping agent (blue salt) depending on if they had it "lying around" or did they get it from another location to fill your order.


----------



## newhere (Oct 13, 2009)

The white is trash in my book. Its always super fine and wet. The blue has nice big granuals so it flys off the spinner better. The white just cakes up and makes a darn mess. 

I had one supplier tell me the white is a 2nd grade salt because its the screenings left over after they screen for bagged salt. ( bagged salt that has zero fines just big granules) 

I would demand some money back or tell them to send a truck and loader. They should have told you before it came. Thats a dirty low down bait and switch.


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

Finer stuff is such a ***** all around. Takes 2x the salt to do the same lots almost. There was literally a cloud of dust as it came off the conveyor/spinner. Hated it.


----------



## RMC LANDSCAPING (Dec 21, 2009)

iv once or twice got morton in bags that had super 75% fines in it total trash


----------



## dieselboy01 (Jan 18, 2011)

I noticed Morton sells the white and blue in the bags also. Is the blue in the bags also coated with the anti cake stuff too?


----------



## RMC LANDSCAPING (Dec 21, 2009)

morton blue in bags is morton pro grade works at low temp good for sidewalks


----------



## dieselboy01 (Jan 18, 2011)

Is the blue Morton pro finer salt too?


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

Morton is part of compas minerals they have some mines in Canada and there salt here is really nice apparently. I decided to take a trailer load of salt from American Rock salt. That stuff is junk more salt dust then rock salt. Dirty as well. It was cheap but not worth it, like others said u use twice as much.


----------



## dfd9 (Aug 18, 2010)

grandview;1580268 said:


> Its anti cake mix that's the blue stuff


This is correct. The anti-caking agent does nothing for melting capabilities, it only reduces clumps.

Any enhanced performance is a figment of your imagination.


----------



## procuts0103 (Oct 2, 2012)

I heard from a few guys, that Morton salt has been **** all winter. Multiple complaints and no compensation. I bet next year they will raise the price and tell us its because they are doing something different to provide us with better product! LOL

M


----------



## Kubota 8540 (Sep 25, 2009)

Just spray your salt with a little calcium chloride and that salt will play nice all winter. Too much calcium chloride and it will be sloppy, a little too much and it will be sticky, but if you get it just right it will reduce the salt dust, won't clump, and everything that leaves the spinner will be made to melt.


----------

